# Selling Stillen supercharger kit 370z



## Amir370z (Nov 27, 2013)

Coming off a 2013 370z the kit is basically brand new only driven 2000 miles allowed a 1000 mile break in for the new clutch that went along with it. Has fresh oil Car is now parked waiting for a new owner of the kit. It was professionally installed and will be professionally uninstalled. Contact me for more information and photos 5703505433


----------



## Amir370z (Nov 27, 2013)

Just text for more information


----------

